# Boot hangs at "Switching to clocksource tsc" [SOLVED]

## lesha_n

Hi Gentoo users,

I've been having a hard time getting Gentoo to work on my new hardware (i7-3770k, Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H mobo, Patriot DDR3-1600 16G RAM). From the start, I had problems with running LiveDVD (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-937760-highlight-.html); following  advice on this forum I started installing Gentoo via System Resque CD. The problem is, I am trying both genkernel and manual kernel options, and neither one results in a stable (or even bootable) system. I am using standard gentoo kernel 3.4.9.

With the manual kernel I get boot time hang at "Switching to clocksource tsc":

```

...

Freeing unused kernel memory: 480k freed

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3492.066 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

```

At this point the boot hangs. I searched far and wide and tried various reported workarounds (there does not seem to be a definite cause). E.g. following http://superuser.com/questions/378947/linux-kernel-hangs-at-switching-to-clocksource-tsc-on-pentium-4, I tried appending various boot options: clocksource=hpet, clocksource=acpi_pm, clocksource=jiffies, noapic, nolapic, acpi=off -- none of these made any real difference. Some people have reported a similar problem, where boot hangs, but then resumes after about 2 min; mine, however, just hangs. I looked at BIOS to see if ACPI could be disabled, but I am not sure where to find it (there is an option "xHCI Mode", but changing that to any value other than the default "Smart Auto" results in segfault error right after the "Switchig to clocksource tsc" message).

With genkernel I am able to boot and login but I get frequent random shutdowns, which do not seem to have any particular pattern (sometimes under low load, sometimes at high load, but not every time). If I try to startx, the system either shuts down or hangs. What logs should I look at to troubleshoot this?

The only way that works reliably is to boot via the System Resque CD, which is how I installed Gentoo. I can chroot into my new Gentoo system, emerge packages, compile kernel (manual and genkernel), run Xfce, etc. I think I may have had 1-2 random shutdowns here as well, but overall it is stable.

I feel pretty well stuck with these problems and would appreciate any advice of how to troubleshoot either the genkernel or the manual kernel options. Will be happy to provide any necessary information.

Many thanks,

AlekseyLast edited by lesha_n on Wed Nov 07, 2012 4:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aquous

enable CONFIG_DEVTMPFS{,_MOUNT}.

----------

## lesha_n

Thank you, Aquous, CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT was not set. I recompiled the kernel and the system boot now happily goes on to init stage. Thanks a lot!

One general question: is there a way to capture the boot messages that scroll by for review (or slow them down)? I have a different problem now, where my /usr, as well as other partitions, do not get mounted, so I am missing most of the system commands to do troubleshooting. I see a bunch of unusual messages scrolling, but how do I fetch them back?

(Ok, I just solved the mounting problem, it was due to LVM not being activated at boot rc level. Still, I often face this problem, is there a way to capture the boot messages?)

Worst of all though, I continue having these random shutdowns -- just had 4 in the last 10 minutes. No particular pattern to these crashes, it seems. Happened twice when logging in (as root): once when typing login, another time after typing the password. The third time when running "vgchange -a y" to activate the logical volumes. But then the next time these steps went fine (no crash). And once more when computer was completely idle. Any idea how I would go about troubleshooting these crashes?

Reviewing dmesg output I see a few ACPI errors. I will post complete dmesg output once I figure out how to transfer it to another comp.

Many thanks

Aleksey

----------

## lesha_n

Here is output from dmesg. I see a few ACPI errors and warnings -- could these be the problem and what could be causing them?

```

rce [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x41f600000-0xfffffffff]

pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0150] type 00 class 0x060000

pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0162] type 00 class 0x030000

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7400000-0xf77fffff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:1e31] type 00 class 0x0c0330

pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c0ffff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1e3a] type 00 class 0x078000

pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c15000-0xf7c1500f 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1e2d] type 00 class 0x0c0320

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c16000-0xf7c163ff]

pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1e20] type 00 class 0x040300

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c10000-0xf7c13fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1e10] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:1e16] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:1e18] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.6: [8086:1e1c] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.7: [8086:1e1e] type 01 class 0x060400

pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1e26] type 00 class 0x0c0320

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c17000-0xf7c173ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1e44] type 00 class 0x060100

pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1e02] type 00 class 0x010601

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xf0b0-0xf0b7]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xf0a0-0xf0a3]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xf090-0xf097]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xf080-0xf083]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xf7c1a000-0xf7c1a7ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1e22] type 00 class 0x0c0500

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c19000-0xf7c190ff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:02:00.0: [1814:0781] type 00 class 0x028000

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7b0ffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7bfffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: [1106:3432] type 00 class 0x0c0330

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a00fff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: [1283:8892] type 01 class 0x060401

pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 04-05] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x41f600000-0xfffffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:04:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x41f600000-0xfffffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:06:00.0: [1969:1083] type 00 class 0x020000

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7900000-0xf793ffff 64bit]

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

pci 0000:07:00.0: [1b4b:9172] type 00 class 0x010601

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xd040-0xd047]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 14: [io  0xd030-0xd033]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xd020-0xd027]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 1c: [io  0xd010-0xd013]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 20: [io  0xd000-0xd00f]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 24: [mem 0xf7810000-0xf78101ff]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xf7800000-0xf780ffff pref]

pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP05._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP06._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP07._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP08._PRT]

\_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

_OSC request data:1 1f 1f 

 pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

\_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

_OSC request data:1 0 1d 

 pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_ERROR), returned control mask: 0x1d

ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009d800 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 0000000040004000 - 0000000043ffffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000d985a000 - 00000000dbffffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000dac55000 - 00000000dbffffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000db000000 - 00000000dbffffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 000000041f600000 - 000000041fffffff 

Switching to clocksource hpet

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:00: [bus 00-3e]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x41f600000-0xfffffffff window]

pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

system 00:01: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0081-0x0091]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0093-0x009f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

pnp 00:03: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

pnp 00:04: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

pnp 00:05: [io  0x002e-0x002f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x004e-0x004f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0063]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0065]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0067]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0070]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0080]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0092]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0200-0x020f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x0453]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0458-0x047f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x164e-0x164f]

system 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0200-0x020f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x0453] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0458-0x047f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

pnp 00:06: [irq 8]

pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

pnp 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457]

system 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:08: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

pnp 00:08: [io  0x0a00-0x0a0f]

pnp 00:08: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f]

pnp 00:08: [io  0x0a20-0x0a2f]

system 00:08: [io  0x0a00-0x0a0f] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f] has been reserved

system 00:08: [io  0x0a20-0x0a2f] has been reserved

system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0060]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x0064]

pnp 00:09: [irq 1]

pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0072-0x007f]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0080]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0084-0x0086]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0088]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x008c-0x008e]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x0090-0x009f]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

pnp 00:0a: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

system 00:0a: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

pnp 00:0b: [irq 13]

pnp 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff]

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff]

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff]

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff]

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff]

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff]

pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xdfa00000-0xdfa00fff]

system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xdfa00000-0xdfa00fff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x40004000-0x40004fff]

system 00:0d: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x40004000-0x40004fff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7bfffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 04-05]

pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0x41f600000-0xfffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7bfffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 13 [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 14 [mem 0x41f600000-0xfffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 8 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 9 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 10 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 11 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 12 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 13 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 14 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 15 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 16 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 17 [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 18 [mem 0x41f600000-0xfffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP: reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

pci 0000:00:14.0: CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is turned off, defaulting to EHCI.

pci 0000:00:14.0: USB 3.0 devices will work at USB 2.0 speeds.

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff8800d585a000 - ffff8800d985a000

software IO TLB at phys 0xd585a000 - 0xd985a000

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1351772652.520:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

OCFS2 1.5.0

ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

GFS2 installed

msgmni has been set to 31909

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part ems apst 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c1a000 port 0xf7c1a100 irq 40

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c1a000 port 0xf7c1a180 irq 40

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c1a000 port 0xf7c1a200 irq 40

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c1a000 port 0xf7c1a280 irq 40

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c1a000 port 0xf7c1a300 irq 40

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c1a000 port 0xf7c1a380 irq 40

ahci 0000:07:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

ahci 0000:07:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:07:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf led only pmp fbs pio slum part sxs 

scsi6 : ahci

scsi7 : ahci

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m512@0xf7810000 port 0xf7810100 irq 41

ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m512@0xf7810000 port 0xf7810180 irq 41

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP: cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

rtc_cmos 00:06: setting system clock to 2012-11-01 12:24:13 UTC (1351772653)

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07b2b8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07b240), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

ata4.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GH22LS30, 1.00, max UDMA/100

ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07b240), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3.00: ATA-7: ST3300622AS, 3.AAH, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 586072368 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07b2b8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3300622AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 586072368 512-byte logical blocks: (300 GB/279 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22LS30 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

 sda: sda1 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 > sda4

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

EXT3-fs (sda6): recovery required on readonly filesystem

EXT3-fs (sda6): write access will be enabled during recovery

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda6): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:6.

devtmpfs: mounted

Freeing unused kernel memory: 480k freed

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3531.056 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

udevd[792]: starting version 171

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input1

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x10

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -103981734 ns)

Switching to clocksource hpet

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel Ivybridge Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable

ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 65536K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x10

microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x10

microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x10

microcode: CPU4 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x10

microcode: CPU5 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x10

microcode: CPU6 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x10

microcode: CPU7 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x2, revision=0x10

microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

hrtimer: interrupt took 770487951 ns

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (28 C)

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (30 C)

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN3] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN4] (off)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf7c16000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7c17000

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::radio

Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: rt2800pci-phy0::quality

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.4.9-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

atl1c 0000:06:00.0: MAC state machine can't be idle since disabled for 10ms second

atl1c: probe of 0000:06:00.0 failed with error -5

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

mtrr: type mismatch for e0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.

pci 0000:00:02.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

acpi device:58: registered as cooling_device13

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.22.0-ioctl (2011-10-19) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

EXT3-fs (sda6): using internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda7): using internal journal

EXT3-fs (sda7): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (dm-0): using internal journal

EXT3-fs (dm-0): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (dm-0): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

REISERFS (device dm-4): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

REISERFS (device dm-4): using ordered data mode

reiserfs: using flush barriers

REISERFS (device dm-4): journal params: device dm-4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

REISERFS (device dm-4): checking transaction log (dm-4)

REISERFS (device dm-4): Using r5 hash to sort names

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (dm-2): using internal journal

EXT3-fs (dm-2): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (dm-2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (dm-1): using internal journal

EXT3-fs (dm-1): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (dm-1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (dm-3): using internal journal

EXT3-fs (dm-3): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (dm-3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

Adding 16777212k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16777212k 

wlan0: authenticate with 00:25:3c:0b:c4:09

wlan0: send auth to 00:25:3c:0b:c4:09 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with 00:25:3c:0b:c4:09 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:25:3c:0b:c4:09 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

wlan0: associated

NET: Registered protocol family 10

usb 2-1.5: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=1b1c, idProduct=0a10

usb 2-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1.5: Product: UFD

usb 2-1.5: Manufacturer: Corsair

usb 2-1.5: SerialNumber: A550000000001088

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi8 : usb-storage 2-1.5:1.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Corsair  UFD              1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 7864320 512-byte logical blocks: (4.02 GB/3.75 GiB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## khayyam

 *lesha_n wrote:*   

> One general question: is there a way to capture the boot messages that scroll by for review (or slow them down)? I have a different problem now, where my /usr, as well as other partitions, do not get mounted, so I am missing most of the system commands to do troubleshooting. I see a bunch of unusual messages scrolling, but how do I fetch them back?

 

lesha_n ... rc_logger="YES" in /etc/rc.conf ... the log will then be written to /var/log/rc.log.

As for the crash/hang, its difficult to tell from the above exactly what is at issue without more info (.config, hardware specs, etc) but at a guess the PCIe would be the most obvious culprit. Please try booting with "pcie_aspm=off" in you boot params. You might want to read this for additional info re PCIe and ASPM Control state (_OSC).

best ... khay

----------

## lesha_n

khayyam,

Thanks for the rc_logger advice, it works.

As far as random shutdowns, at first I thought that pcie_aspm=off helped, but then had a few shutdowns in a row, so the problem is not resolved. Since this is a distinct problem, I'll start a new thread and post a link here. Hopefully, I can get some further ideas or suggestions.

Thank you for your help and best regards,

Aleksey

----------

